# Undercoating & Paint Protection



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Well, we pick up our new 21RS on Friday and can hardly wait. We were offered a couple of additional options to think about and let the dealer know if we choose to have them (for a cost of course). One is undercoating, and the other is paint protection for the exterior. Are they necessary? Advisable? Would love your comments.[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Congratulations on your new camper too. As for the undercoating, seems a bit pointless since the Outbacks have enclosed underbelly. For the point protection, again to me seems like dealer add on that makes them a lot of money. I can't say I've heard of anyone getting these options, but we'll see as others chime in here.

What part of WA are you relocating to? We live over in the Tri-Cities, some of us Northwest Outbackers are even hoping to have an Outbackers meet sometime too.

Hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome. I was offered the same options. Y-Guy is right the Outback has a completely enclosed underbelly (plastic) it will not rust.

The paint protection is more than likely a wax or a polymer that will protect the fibreglass. (Same as for a boat) I would ask for the specifics and exactly what will this product do. (ie easier to clean, no streaking, no waxing for several years etc.) then make your decision.

Good luck

Thor


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Whenever I have bought a new camper I've gone underneath and sprayed all exposed metal with black rustoleum Its amazing how fast the welds on bumpers etc begin to rust a coat of rustoleum ever few years really makes a difference.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How much is the dealer asking? If it is more then the cost of a couple of cans of paint and some spray on wax plus maybe 30 minutes to apply then he is taking your money.

I say don't have the dealer do it. You will wash and wax the trailer I am sure and that will protect it just fine. As for the under coat inspect it a couple of times a year and if you see a rusty screw or a paint flake, just rub it a bit with a wire brush and spray it with a rust inhibiting paint and you are golden.

Keep the money for camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One of the oldest and biggest rip offs. Walk away from that offer.

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new camper!! Relax and have fun!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi D and G action

Congrats on your new Outback!!
We fell for other add ons such as the extended warranty, etched windows and fabric protection (fabric protection on vinyl seats? and a bedspread we took out immediately?) Boy, did they see us coming









I didn't know about this site until after we made our deal or we would have been better prepared for the vultures at the dealership.

I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you...just don't second guess yourself and you'll be ok

Happy Camping,
Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy this thread was start 2 years ago

But still I always check the paint around the welds routinely

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Undercoating on a trailer? You gotta be kidding me! I wouldn't put that c*** on my car, much less my Outback. But I can see how that big corrugated PLASTIC belly pan needs protection from corrosion!









I wonder if it would even support the weight of the coating?









RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Boy this thread was start 2 years ago
> 
> But still I always check the paint around the welds routinely
> 
> Don


LOL...I did NOT even notice that! Gee I hope they still have their OB!!!


----------

